# Need to know what kind of bug this is? Found in window at new place. Their are a bunch of them.



## Rachelmartin0223 (11 mo ago)




----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Rachelmartin0223 said:


> View attachment 685559


Nice to meet you!

How big are the insects, roughly?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Just looks like flies which have just become active after a long winter.


----------

